# New deal for AMG Racing



## Martin Simone (Feb 21, 2007)

Starting April 1st there will be three partners involved in AMG Racing, the company Pete McKay started in 1984. The handshake deal cost myself and Willis Young $300 each, and hopefully will bring dividends pretty quickly.

Pete will continue to produce the bucks and bodies through the current planned production. This includes all of the existing bucks (sprinter, super modified, sports car, DIRT Late Model, Odyssey and Formula car) as well as those in contracted production (DIRT II Late Model and Short Track Wedge). Any new molds commissioned after April 1st will be purchased by Willis and myself at an agreed upon price and produced and marketrd in commercial numbers. All of Pete's current molds will continue to be his property as will the already commissioned molds, and we will produce them for him in commercial distribution numbers for 50% of the net profits. Any new molds Pete makes for himself will fall under the same criteria. 

A new commercial site will be erected soon with it's own domain using the AMG name. Through this site you will be able to buy these bodies commercially using paypal or a credit card. Other terms are being determined and Pete has insisted that any commercial development also include becoming a supporter of this site. So be it. Once the site is done the three of us will share the cost of adding our name to the list of HobbyTalk supporters, anticipated for after April 1st. 

All of the deals made thus far for promotional cars will be honored. If you're a member of the testing program Pete started then it will continue until April 1st. Afterward all testing will be done locally. Some cars may be made available as a promotional endorsement for established clubs wishing to run an AMG SPEC race, like HOSRA does, again the criteria for participation needs to be developed.

Further details will be disclosed on http://www.hostingphpbb.com/forum/hoslotracing.html in the very near future.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Congratulations guys! All good news. Good luck!

BH


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

..and with my money I bought 2 Super Internationals and will be combining the oval pieces from Sequoia to build a 1 KM scale length 4-lane. This will make up the new Sequoia Multiplex of a world class road course, a bull ring 4-lane oval and a 22' drag strip. 

Bill, PM me your addy one more time, I have some FF's to send you later this or early next week. Also let me know if you gave away your Odysseys, I have some in stock I'll send you. 

BTW, I will be producing the '70 Ford Pinto in my line, and I may offer the NASCAR bodies as well.


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

Rightious....

You guys ROCK!

I look forward to some purchases......... :thumbsup: 

I wanna run the super modfiied body and fill my competitiors with envy.


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

Crimnick, the Super Modified buck will remain my property and I have a few in stock right now. Since you're a regular PM me and I'll make you a deal. Right now I have 10 bucks I'll be drawing from, with two more building.

If you race fans remember years ago when Bill Simpson sold Simpson Racing Products, that's essentially what is going on here. Martin and Red are buying the AMG name and all new products from April 1st. They will license produce the old stuff at my discretion only, if I say no then that body is off limits. It also does not limit me from producing them on my own if I wish under a different trade name, which I will do soon. All this does for me is relieve me of the obligation to make hundreds of these bodies for customers, yet I still profit from their sale. Their initial operations will be launched from licensed cars and then they will switch to production from their purchased bucks from then on. 

AMG has already commissioned me to do an open wheel car like the FF for the Tomy chassis and they will be commissioning the Odyssey open cockpit car. Martin will release the info when that is available, but it's build up won't be documented like my projects in the past.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Hey Pete, Addy is; 520 E. "H" St. Shelton Wa 98584- I'm good on the Ody bods for now. Like Crimnick I'd like to have a group of modified bods. LMK and I'll paypal you pronto! I'm excited to see the new Ford open wheel too. Thanks much!

Bill


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

Bill, I'll send them along with the FF's, you can send me a MO after you get them or we can barter parts and pieces too. I may even have a couple of the evil DIRT Late Models by then to pass along. Currently here are all the bucks I hold that I will be producing off of beginning 4/1:










They are (top left to bottom right): '70 Pinto Mini-stock, NASCAR '06 Dodge R/T, NASCAR Ford '06 Taurus (will also work as a Fusion), NASCAR '06 Chevy Monte Carlo, Odyssey, Gen I Sports Car, DIRT I Late Model, Super Modified, Formula Focus, and Outlaw Sprinter. The NASCAR bodies work with long wheelbase cars only. 

I decided to produce the die cast conversions because nobody else offers a contemporary NASCAR body that is true in form, all of them look too compressed front-to-back. I have a true NASCAR Fusion in my box waiting conversion right now as well, but AMG will more than likely buy that buck once it's finished. These are the one's I'm keeping. Everyone liked the Pinto that got them, so now it's going into production as well. Unfortunately I don't have a pic of a finished one, the #88 car I sent out I accidently deleted the shot of.

The DIRT II late Model will be narrower in the sides than the DIRT I, it'll have a Dodge Charger sort of nostrals to it and the top is offset with the right side lower than the left to add cornering downforce. The right side is clean of any aerodynamic fixtures like spoiler fences; it's designed to be slippery going sideways as on an oval on a G-Jet chassis. There will be no moratorium on distribution like I hade on the DIRT I car, once it's done I can distribute immediately. It'll be done mid April if things go right.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Thanks Pete. I'd like have a pair of the Supra GT's if you ever suck some down. I thinkin' about four for of either style modified dirttracker. Of course two more Oddy's for back ups.

Gonna go up to Marty's tonight and see if I cant leave a few marks on his shiney new Bristal track. LOL. I prepped and tested three Oddy's with some of Dragula's AFX China chassis. I'll postem' up after I get back.

Bill me for whats coming or bill me for the whole shebang. Your choice. LMK!

Do you have AMG graphics/transfers, numbers and the like. Some cool block lettered "AMG" stickies. Maybe a stylized "Odyssey" logo for the wing or skirts. The cars look great but I'd like to have your name on them. They're unsponsored and lookin' kinda "nekid".

LMK if your ever in need of any its and bitties. The boneyard rarely loses anything. LOL.

Regards, Bill


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

OK, I got 4 Super Mods, 2 of the Supra's, and 2 Odysseys, and a test order of 4 of the new FF's, it that right? I have the plastic coming sometime next week, Tower back ordered it on me so I'm in a holding pattern now. 

I don't have any plans for decals for HO scale, the film I use is pretty thick in vinyl and the waterslide film I've used isn't that great. If I can get enough interest I may someday.


----------



## Martin Simone (Feb 21, 2007)

*Clairifying the deal*

Willis and I have been talking with Pete today and I think there was some misunderstanding of the deal. In any event here's what we have ultimately worked out.

Pete will keep the AMG name (and the new cool logo Willis did). He will maintain control of all of his original concept molds and the 1970 Ford Pinto diecast conversion. I will be taking the NASCAR diecast concersion bucks off his hands for our own use and he will be converting the Fusion and turning that over to us as well. We have bought his new airbox set up and he'll be giving technical support for a while til we get the hang of this. Basically we're going to be supplying local guys now so don't expect to see "our" stuff for sale here on the board.

Pete's operation will pretty much continue unchanged. He has AMG's name back and I assume will contuinue to produce under that name commercially. We will also be buying the new open wheel car body (not the buck, the produced bodies) from him as soon as he starts drawing them down, the body is stellar. We will be arranging a SPEC series for that body since it can be used on ovals or road courses. We won't be commissioning any original concept bodies but he will convert a few more diecasts for us, including the VW Karman Ghia, for local racers use.

I hope that clears up any misconceptions that we were taking over his entire product line, it was never our intention from the beginning.

Martin


----------



## Dunk2011 (May 21, 2006)

i thought you couldn't vacuum form die casts cars due to there copyrights???


----------



## Martin Simone (Feb 21, 2007)

Dunk2011 said:


> i thought you couldn't vacuum form die casts cars due to there copyrights???


I think what you need to worry about is yourself little boy. Pete's already been in contact with the Dauphin Township authorities about you and your attempt to commit mail fraud by having other people order stuff from him for you. His attorney has your AOL account information for your parents just in case you ever try to rip him off again. And he will call them, don't test him. Everyone here knows you attempted to outright rip off BSRT by claiming one of their original designs as your own, or at least market and sell thri products and pocket the money. You've lied and you've stole, you need to vanish.

As far as using diecasts for vacuforming, the overall shape of the cars have been changed significantly enough to warrant them being different shapes. As was also stated they won't be made "for sale" but supplied to my local guys...read the post again. In either case I don't owe someone like you an explaination.

What I want to know is how you got an ebay account being that you're only 13 years old. When you sign up you signify on the account that you are at least 18 years old. That means that A. You are either fraudulently using someone elses ebay account or B. You are committing fraud by saying you are over 18 on an account you created for yourself. Either way ebay needs to be informed that someone under 18 is accessing an account for their their serivce.

You've done nothing but raised the level of contempt on this forum for yourself, you need to take your own advice and go somewhere else. I can't speak for everyone, but I do speak for many when I say don't go away mad, but please, just go away.


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

Whoever is in charge, you can delete my profile. There are other forums where an offender such as Dunk would have been canned long ago. That's where you can find me from now on. Way too much drama here.

Bill, you will receive your cars shortly, I'll email you with any future projects since you've been a big hwelp in the past.


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)




----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Thank you Pete.


----------

